
ROM found in popular chinese USB to Serial chip (CH340) - bytter
https://twitter.com/ringoware/status/1300545649029517312
======
ComputerGuru
Why is this surprising? In bulk, ROM is cheaper than EEPROM and I’m sure
there’s a good amount of USB-related functionality or logic that can be stored
there. It’s not a passive device by any means, so I’m not sure why there’s the
implied “where it shouldn’t be” in the thread/title?

~~~
bytter
Indeed... Ryan Ringo (@ringoware) is an experienced reverse engineer. I assume
other USB2Serial ICs have been reversed in the past, so I am curious to why he
regards this as "something unexpected". I guess we'll find out once the bit
extraction is completed.

